# CRYSTAL JAR GLASS LUG LID 1878 CANNING FRUIT JAR



## LC (Nov 1, 2009)

A friend of mine bought one of these Crystal Fruit jars at auction yesterday . Can one of you who have that great fruit jar book give me the book value of it ? Thanks in advance to who replies .


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 1, 2009)

There are a few different "Crystal" jars listed...need more info to be sure...pics of the front and base would be helpful...also size and color!

 Looks promising though!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep LC, it's like Tinna said. They made all the common shapes and a few rare ones with glass lids and bosses for a wire bale on the cream jar. Looks like 12 varieties, mostly quarts, some with glass lids including a midget and a food dispenser Jar with upside down embossing on one side. They run from from 12 t0 125 bucks except the food dispenser jar which isn't priced and the cream jar which is 1 grand. I have Red Book 8 so some could be worth more or less money.

 Gotta get the new book and some of those Crystals.


----------



## LC (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks to all for the reply . My friend called me and told me had picked up one and asked me if I knew what it might have booked at . I am not close enough to go and grab some pics of it . He did say it was clear , but did not mention what size it was . I never realized there was that many varieties , or I would not have asked for info on it . Thanks again .


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 1, 2009)

Any chance that your friend could send you a pic and then you post the pic?

 If not - at least have them tell you exactly what it says - how it appears on the jar...

 Would love to help!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 2, 2009)

Most of the Crystals are clear but a couple are aqua. Not a lot of color there but a good find.


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2009)

Well , I did get my friend to send a few pics of the jar . It is a half gallon size jar . Here are thhree different pics of it . This is the full view .


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2009)

The front .


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2009)

The lid .


----------



## coreya (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like a #706, 40-50 in RB9


----------



## LC (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Coreya .


----------

